# Про  врачей и пациентов



## FlyLady (16 Май 2016)

Прочитала и захотелось поделиться:
*"Как понять и принять пациента: шесть советов усталому врачу*
*Как врачу проявить терпение и понимание и при этом уложиться в 12 минут, отведенные на прием? Именно этому учит врачей специалист по медицинской этике, врач-педиатр Анна Сонькина*
*Как врачу проявить терпение и понимание и при этом уложиться в 12 минут, отведенные на прием? Именно этому учит врачей специалист по медицинской этике, врач-педиатр Анна Сонькина.*
*Объект заботы – кто?*
Во всем мире объектом заботы является пациент, и только в России этические нормы в медицине чаще всего обсуждаются как отношения врачей между собой. Когда у нас говорят о врачебной этике, в качестве анти-примера часто приводят врача, который критикует действия коллег в присутствии пациента. Об этом говорила и вице-премьер О.Ю.Голодец, обсуждая необходимость введения в России медицинского кодекса.

В этическом кодексе врачей Великобритании этот момент подробно разъясняется. Британских врачей учат действовать так: если твой коллега ошибается и это пока что не вредит пациенту, обсуди это с коллегой. Если твой коллега ошибается, не признает свою ошибку и этим наносит вред пациенту, ты обязан (не только можешь, но обязан!) сказать пациенту: «Ваш врач ошибается, он неправ, вам нужно другое лечение».

Отношения с коллегами – это хорошо, но пациентов гораздо больше волнуют другие проблемы.

*«Ветеринарный подход» – это несовременно*
Очень раздражает пациентов «ветеринарный подход», особый врачебный снобизм, при котором пациенту слова не дают и ничего не объясняют. «Ветеринарный подход» – не советское наследие. Такая тенденция была во всем мире, но во всем мире уже поняли, что это ошибка.

До середины ХХ века возможностей у медицины было немного. Вспомните английские романы. Героиня Шарлотты Бронте или Джейн Остин заболела, к ней приходит врач. Что он мог сделать, например, с пневмонией? Да ничего! Отвары трав, прогревания, может быть, кровопускание. Но он обязательно говорил теплые слова.

И вот – вторая половина XX века. Медицина совершила прорыв во многих областях: вакцинация, антибиотики, интенсивная терапия, искусственная вентиляция легких, трансплантация органов. Душевность, человеческий подход – все это вдруг стало неважно. Фокус сместился на технологии.

Но мы пока еще не дожили до тех времен, когда робот может лечить людей, к сожалению, или к счастью, вылечить человека может только человек. Оказалось, что душевный подход – необходим. Потому что помимо проблем, которые можно диагностировать и вылечить, есть человеческий фактор. Кто-то из пациентов свои симптомы замечает, кто-то – игнорирует, кто-то – проявляет повышенную тревожность.

Есть люди ответственные, которые будут принимать лекарства по часам, а есть – забывчивые, примут его один раз из трех, а есть – те, кто вообще принимать не станет. Диагноз у всех троих одинаковый, всем назначено одно лекарство, а результат лечения – разный. Поэтому чтобы лечение было эффективным, врачу с пациентом нужно как-то договариваться.

Врач должен с одной стороны поощрять заботу людей о здоровье, а с другой – принять меры, чтобы они не тратили свои силы на поход к врачу, когда это не нужно. Например, если мама приводит ко мне ребенка каждый раз, как только он кашлянет, я ей объясню, как не пропустить действительно опасный кашель. Но для этого сначала нужно установить контакт.

*Обиженные и оскорбленные*
Бывает что у врачей неправильные установки. И это, конечно, огромная беда. Я не могу понять, зачем эти люди остаются в профессии и зачем они вообще пришли в медицину. Если врач дошел до того, что может сказать пациенту: «Вас много – а я одна», вот так, в виде претензии, это повод задуматься о профпригодности. Что помешало ему сказать: «Извините, я просто не успеваю очень много людей, всем нужно как-то помочь?»

Реальность общения в системе «врач – пациент» сейчас такова, что пациент часто чувствует себя обиженным, оскорбленным, униженным, хотя врач хорошо к нему относится.

По моим личным наблюдениям у большинства врачей установки совершенно правильные, но не выработаны навыки общения. Их никогда этому не учили. Они хорошо относятся к пациентам, но не умеют этого выразить. У нас есть очень хорошие, человечные врачи, но что с ними будет при нынешней системе? Кто-то – уходит из государственных клиник в частные, но не у всех есть такая возможность. Кто-то уходит из профессии.

Я веду тренинги навыков общения для врачей. Категория, с которой мы работаем, – врачи с хорошими установками, но без навыков. Таким врачам можно помочь. Мы учим врачей строить свою работу так, чтобы в центре был пациент. Учим распределять ресурсы и экономить время, выходить из конфликтных ситуаций.

Занятия проходят в форме практических тренингов в небольших группах. Нам помогают актеры, исполняющие роль пациентов. Наш тренинг пришел к нам из Великобритании. В России подобных тренингов несколько.

Наши занятия платные. Как правило, участие оплачивает работодатель. Но оказалось, что немало врачей готовы оплачивать подобные занятия сами. Это подтверждает мое предположение о том, что врачей с правильными установками, которые хотят научиться – много, я надеюсь, что их большинство.

Когда врачи начинают пользоваться новыми навыками, пациенты это сразу замечают. Ситуация меняется на глазах и врачи чувствуют себя буквально окрыленными.

Есть специалисты, настолько изменившиеся после наших тренингов, что мне звонят их коллеги. «Что ты сделала с нашим доктором?» – спрашивают.

Одна из участниц сказала, что у нее резко уменьшилось количество жалоб, конфликтов с пациентами. Другие говорили, что научились экономить время, стали чувствовать себя более комфортно, уверенно с пациентами, престали бояться.

*Шесть советов, которые облегчат жизнь врачу*
Специально для сайта «Милосердие.ru» Анна Сонькина перечислила основные навыки, которые помогут врачу наладить контакт с пациентом.

*1. Покажите пациенту, что вы к нему хорошо относитесь*. Смотрите в глаза, слушайте, не перебивая. Поверьте – вы не потратите из-за этого больше времени! Доказано, что внимательно слушая пациента, вы суммарно потратите на него времени меньше, а не больше.

*2. Задавайте вопросы*. Настрой: «мне интересно то, что вы рассказываете», очень отличается от обычного «я заранее знаю все, что вы скажете». Пациенты это чувствуют.

*3. Обозначьте временные рамки*. Очень полезно сказать с самого начала, сколько у вас времени, и что нужно успеть: «У нас 12 минут. Мне нужно выслушать вас и заполнить карту. Расскажете, с чем вы пришли? Перечислите, что вас беспокоит. Потом, если успеем, можно подробнее про каждый пункт, но сначала – перечислите все».

Можно использовать таймер, объяснив, зачем он нужен. Пациент будет гораздо больше удовлетворен, если сказать: «Вы знаете, к сожалению, у нас сейчас только пять минут. Давайте мы их используем максимально эффективно. Что из того, что вы хотели обсудить сегодня, – самое главное?»

Поверьте, пациенты не обидятся. Одно дело, когда говоришь: «Давайте быстро, у меня пять минут», а другое: «К сожалению, у нас только пять минут». У нас! Это «мы» помогает наладить контакт.

*4. Разъясняйте пациенту только то, что нужно ему*. Имейте в виду, что его ожидания не совпадают с вашими.

Врачи жалуются на недостаток времени, при этом на какую-то тему, которая им кажется важной, они могут говорить долго. А пациент в это время и сидит и думает: «Меня врач слушать не стал, а сам говорит и говорит. А я в этих медицинских терминах ничего не понимаю, они меня пугают».

Все люди разные. Некоторые пациенты хотят знать, как именно действует лекарство, другим достаточно его названия.

– У вас гипертония. Что вы про это знаете?
– Ничего не знаю, доктор.
– А что вы хотите про нее знать?
– Какую таблетку принимать.

*5. Принять и понять*. Правильный ответ начинается со слов: «Да, я понимаю». Не обесценивайте! Вот, например, приходит на осмотр мама с ребенком и говорит: «Я не буду делать прививки, я боюсь, у соседей мальчик от них умер». Если в ответ на это врач ей скажет: «Слушайте, что же вы все такие идиоты? Зачем вы ведетесь на пропаганду? Делайте, что хотите, только ребенка вашего жаль». К сожалению, это – стандартный ответ. Женщина рассказала о своем переживании, призналась в своем страхе. А доктор переживание обесценил, ее унизил. А ведь он мог сказать: «Чего вы боитесь? Давайте поговорим о том, что вас пугает. Да, я понимаю, как вы могли прийти к такому выводу».

Врач должен понимать мотивы разных пациентов. Всегда. Обязательно. Без этого никакой контакт у него не получится. Доктор должен уметь сказать «да» любой точке зрения пациента.

Запомните, пациент имеет право быть каким угодно: грязным, вредным, глупым, безответственным, надменным – абсолютно любым. Если он вам угрожает – вызывайте охрану. Но во всех остальных случаях – попытайтесь понять его и помогите. Ведь вы для этого шли в профессию!

Ни один врач в здравом уме не скажет, что он имеет право отвернуться и уйти, если от пациента, который нуждается в помощи, например, дурно пахнет. Такие заявления – либо признак выгорания, либо неправильная исходная установка. Но точно так же врач не может отказываться от пациента, если у пациента какие-то мысли, идеи, которые врачу не нравятся.

Врач обязан находить общий язык со всеми. Пациент может быть противником антибиотиков, адептом домашних родов. Это – рабочий момент. У пациентов много разных фобий. Кто-то боится стероидов, потому что это – гормоны, кто-то отказываются от антидепрессантов. Это не должно раздражать врача. Он должен относиться к этому как к дополнительной сложности в лечении. Такой, например, как неправильное строение гортани или аномальное расположение сердца. И самое главное – готовность на любую точку зрения ответить: «Я понимаю».

– Я мою волосы мочой.
– Я понимаю.

Понять пациента – не значит согласиться. Врачи на тренингах очень удивляются, когда я говорю: «Принятие не означает согласие». Принятие – это сигнал пациенту, что его услышали.

«Я понимаю. И все-таки – можно я кое-что добавлю от себя к вашим соображениям?» Пациент видит, что его точка зрения интересна врачу. И тогда начинается диалог.

И тут врачи могут сказать: «Так у нас же авторитет!» Так вот: грош цена вашему авторитету. Каждый раз, когда вы не выслушиваете пациента и обесцениваете его, вы теряете остатки авторитета. А от него в России и так уже мало что осталось.

*6. Выражайте сочувствие*. К нам на тренинг приходят врачи, которым приходится сообщать пациентам тяжелые диагнозы. Они очень удивляются, узнав, что в такой ситуации – огромное пространство для проявления эмпатии. Они испытывают облегчение, узнав, что врач не обязательно должен быть «застегнут на все пуговицы», что можно позволить себе проявить сочувствие к пациенту.

И наоборот, стремление врачей «держать лицо» пациент часто считывает как равнодушие. В результате пациент уходит непонятый, со своей бедой, а доктор по ночам рыдает в подушку.

Все это разрушительно. Сочувствие можно и нужно выражать. Простая фраза: «Мне очень жаль!» снимает напряжение в тяжелых ситуациях.

К сожалению, каждый из нас, медик или пациент, рано или поздно попадает в ситуацию, когда кто-то знакомый говорит ему: «Знаешь, а у меня нашли рак».

Все эти «бодрись, держись» никому не нужны. В этот момент не нужны ни слова, ни советы. Что же ответить? Самое лучшее – ничего. Может быть – ахнуть. Но не отводить взгляда, не переводить разговор, не убегать ни от человека, ни от темы. Продолжать смотреть в глаза. Удержать зрительный контакт. Предложить: «Расскажи!»
Источник:
https://www.miloserdie.ru/article/kak-ponyat-i-prinyat-pacienta-shest-sovetov-ustalomu-vrachu-2/


----------



## FlyLady (16 Май 2016)

еще:
*Как уменьшить страдания пациентов, которые причиняют врачи*

*Существует проблема страдания пациента, связанного не с заболеванием, а с отношением к нему медперсонала. Какими способами уменьшают количество страдания в государственных больницах США?*
*Существует проблема страдания пациента, связанного не с заболеванием, а с отношением к нему медперсонала. Даже в западных странах до недавнего времени ей не уделяли достаточного внимания. Какими способами уменьшают количество страдания в государственных больницах США?*

*Подсчитать, записать и измерить*
Страдание. Само это слово заставляет медиков чувствовать себя немного неуютно. В специальных медицинских журналах авторов просят писать: «у пациента имеется заболевание, осложнения или побочные эффекты», но ни в коем случае: «он страдает» от всего перечисленного.

К счастью, сейчас о страдании пациента, вызванном не самой болезнью, а медицинским обслуживанием, говорится все больше и больше. Его уменьшение становится одной из целей медицины. Это произошло отчасти благодаря конкуренции между больницами, а отчасти благодаря пониманию факта, что страдание – неважно, вызвано оно долгими очередями, неадекватными объяснениями происходящего или еще чем-то – очень даже реально. Оно не менее важно, чем медицинские ошибки или полученные в больницах травмы, – уверен доктор Кеннет Сандс, профессор Гарвардского медицинского центра Beth Israel Deaconess (Бостон).

Остается ответить лишь на два небольших вопроса: как измерить величину страдания и что с ним делать?

Доктор Сандс с коллегами решили начать с опроса собственных пациентов. Ответы на вопрос: «Что заставляет вас страдать помимо самой болезни?» – можно разделить на несколько категорий.

– Неправильная коммуникация. Случается, врач выдает, не подумав, что-то вроде: «О, да у вас, похоже, рачок-с».
– Потеря ценной вещи, например, свадебного кольца – тут уже совсем другое страдание. Но оно не менее реально.
– Нарушение конфиденциальности: врач обсуждает с кем-то состояние больного в его присутствии.

«Все это вызывает страдание людей, – говорит доктор Сандс. – Оно может быть длительным. Но никто до сих пор не оценивал его, не придавал этому значения, не подсчитывал и не записывал его».

*Тишина по ночам*
Один способ подсчитать количество этого вреда – исследовать и записать его, чем, собственно, и занимаются в клинике Beth Israel Deaconess. Можно дополнить эти записи опросом пациентов. Этим, конечно, занимались и раньше. Но только с 2007 года медикам государственных учреждений было предписано проводить подобные опросы и после выписки пациента домой.

Прежде эти анкеты не использовались для того, чтобы измерить величину страдания. Теперь ситуация изменилась.

И даже если вопросы не касаются страдания напрямую, внимательный глаз уловит в нем нужный компонент.

Именно так подошел к решению проблемы доктор Майкл Бенник из больницы Yale-New Haven Hospital. Он заметил в анкете вопрос: «Тихо ли в вашей комнате по ночам?»

Возможно, подумал врач, подтекст здесь таков: «Можете ли вы спокойно спать по ночам? Не будит ли вас кто-то или что-то?» Он имел в виду не только шум в коридоре. Часто пациентов будят для того, что измерить им пульс, давление и дать лекарства. Всегда ли в этом есть насущная необходимость?

И тогда доктор Бенник издал распоряжение по своему отделению. Отныне никто не имел права будить пациентов без жизненно необходимых причин. Ведь за исключением палат интенсивной терапии, три четверти препаратов могут выдаваться либо ранним утром, либо перед сном.

Далее ему предстояло разобраться с анализами крови. «Врачи любят эти анализы, – говорит он, – и часто первым делом требуют данные на утреннем обходе. Соответственно, пациентов приходится будить до зари. Я сказал своим подчиненным: “Если вы будите пациентов в 4 часа утра на анализы, наверное, на это есть очень серьезная клиническая причина. Будите меня в таких случаях, я обязан быть в курсе”». Конечно, никто его ни разу не разбудил. А ночные анализы в отделении прекратились. И очень скоро оно резко поднялось в общем рейтинге медицинских подразделений по результатам опросов пациентов. Теперь вся больница последовала примеру его отделения.

«И все это не стоило нам ни пенни, – говорил доктор Бенник. – Все, что было нужно – подумать не о себе, а о пациентах».

*После выписки*
Профессор Томас Ли пошел работать в компанию Press Ganey, занимающуюся исследованиями в области здравоохранения, потому что всегда хотел делать так, чтобы больные чувствовали себя чуточку лучше несмотря на болезнь. Уменьшение страданий он считает одной из самых больших и важных проблем в здравоохранении.

Press Ganey организует детальные исследования – опросы пациентов, покидающих стены лечебного учреждения. Их интересует, как медицинский персонал обращался с больными, насколько полную предоставлял информацию, давал ли необходимые консультации, обучал ли нужным навыкам, прислушивался ли к их эмоциональным нуждам. Компания призывает медиков не просто принимать результаты исследований к сведению, но и предавать их огласке.

Безусловно, на результаты этих опросов нельзя полагаться целиком и полностью. Так считает, например, доктор Скотт Рамси из Центра изучения рака Фреда Хатчинсона в Сиэттле. Те пациенты, что боятся сказать нечто плохое о больнице, с которой связаны, могут и не говорить о своем реальном опыте. Иногда они просто не хотят вспоминать о плохом, прощают своих не очень чутких и внимательных врачей. «С другой стороны, – говорит доктор Рамси, – страдание действительно реально, и если исследование заставит врачей хоть немного задуматься над проблемой, это великолепно».

*Куда уходят результаты?*
Хотя около половины государственных больниц США используют исследования Press Ganey, не всегда ясно, как они это делают. Но порой те влекут за собой серьезные перемены в некоторых местах, например, в Университете штата Юта. Доктор Джеймс Эшворт был поражен, увидев, что пациенты задвинули его в самый низ рейтинга. Он решил, что это ошибка, что либо он прочитал неправильно, либо кто-то ошибся при заполнении анкеты. «Но потом я понял, что единственный плодотворный путь – прислушаться к критике», – вспоминает он. По результатам следующих пациентских опросов доктор Эшворт занимал уже верхние строчки хит-парада врачей. А все объяснялось тем, что он стал более внимательным, стал слушать пациентов и отвечать на их вопросы.

Университет штата Юта запустил эту программу несколько лет назад. Тогда многочисленным сотрудникам больницы стали показывать их результаты. Дальше – больше. Медиков для сравнения стали знакомить с результатами коллег. И, наконец, данные опросов начали вывешивать в сети, снабдив их комментариями пациентов («Мне очень понравился доктор N. Одна беда: его совершенно не интересовал я»).

Теперь университетская больница находится в первых строчках национального рейтинга.

*Новое качество для соискателей работы*
Амир Рубин, президент Stanford Health Care, говорит: «Мы снижаем страдание наших пациентов». Для этого пришлось изменить сам фокус внимания медиков, всей системы. «Мы проводим регулярные беседы с нашим персоналом, мы тренируем всех без исключения, мы беседуем об этом с пациентами, – продолжает доктор Рубин. – Нам очень важно именно их мнение».

Все это повлекло за собой и изменения в кадровой политике. Теперь соискателям рабочих мест на собеседовании говорят: «Вот наши требования, наши стандарты отношения к пациентам. Сможете ли вы соответствовать им и исполнять их всегда – для каждого пациента?» HR-специалисты тщательно изучают каждого претендента, чтобы понять, обладает ли он таким важным качеством, как «способность к уменьшению страданий».

«Каждый пациент дорог нам, – говорит доктор Томас Ли. – То, что важно для него, важно и для врача. На самом деле, проблема решается предельно просто: каждый из нас должен стать именно таким врачом, какого хотят видеть пациенты».
Источник:
https://www.miloserdie.ru/article/kak-umenshit-stradaniya-pacientov-kotorye-prichinyayut-vrachi-2/


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Май 2016)

12 минут...


----------

